# Panoxyl 10 Wash - Results for acne



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Folks

Getting some very bad facial spots, which almost look like boils. Very depressing.

Just ordered this from Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0015XGOE2

Any one used before ?

Also it says use only once per day , and clean face after with cold water. Have you stuck with that instruction ?

Also got some aquagel 5% along side it, is it ok to use a combination of both together ?

Cheers


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Worked well for me.

used the wash @ night in bath

The gel in the morning


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i used the panoxyl cream and it was brilliant, stained all my clothes though because put them on before it had fully gone into the skin as was using it on my back.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I always use the aquagel on my face, works a treat.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I'v tried loads of everything creams, gels, tablets and the best was Skinoren over night in conjunction with Oxytetracycline and Simple's Spotless Skin Triple Action Face Wash for daily use.

The one you bought has Benzoyl Peroxide which another good one but for me just made my skill dry.

All these products will contain ether Azelaic acid (Skinoren) or Benzoyl Peroxide so read up on them and see which one takes your fancy.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Love the stuff, been using it twice a day with great results!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

If your saying they are like boils it could be cyistc acne and panoxyl won't make a bit of diffrence.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks lads on second day now, hope this works for me, as I am on cycle as well.

How long till you guys seen results ? Any scarring ?

No there not boils mate, just sometimes have 2 or 3 in the one place and looks bad.

Me and my mate where getting ready for a night out and I said I wish i could get rid of these spots, and he said they look like boils pal.

Thanks alot you wee 7 stone disease ridden little Pr1ck I thought lol

Just what you need to hear before a night out lol


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Were is the cheapest place to get this now?

I got it from boots last year but i see you need a prescription now to get it?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I got it through a Amazon seller mate, but they do send you an email to confirm you are allowed to take the product before they can sell it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

if its cystic acne you want accutane quikly as poss.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok thanks mate I will buy mine through amazon then


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/panoxyl.html


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ts23 said:


> if its cystic acne you want accutane quikly as poss.


x2 if it's cystic get on tane asap or you will be left with scaring.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

ok guys how to I know if its cystic acne or not ?

Thanks


----------

